# What day is considered your first cycle day?



## wana b a mom

Hello Ladies :wave:

When do you start counting the first day of your cycle? when you start spotting? , when you have brown discharge? when you have full red blood flow?

thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

I go by red blood and if I´m charting a temp drop. Anyone else know better I´m keen to know for sure too.


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you Natsby!

I usually don't get a full day of brown discharge. I may get some for a few hours and then start full flow soon after. Last cycle I took Clomid and I am not sure if it has affected my period this cycle, because I got brown discharge yesterday and today still not full flow... just dark brown discharge mixed with blood. 
I didn't take my temp yesterday... today it had dropped from Saturday's. So maybe today is CD1?
Oh boy, this is hard... I called doctor's office and they are closed because of the power outages in the area.... what should I do?...:wacko:


----------



## Natsby

Why do you need to decide? For FF or for tests? If it is for FF you can always just say light and lett ff decide. If it is for tests, (this is my problem this month) I would count today as CD1 and explain to the Dr taking the tests what happened. Otherwise I shouldn´t worry too much, it just isn´t an exact science.


----------



## wana b a mom

Natsby said:


> Why do you need to decide? For FF or for tests? If it is for FF you can always just say light and lett ff decide. If it is for tests, (this is my problem this month) I would count today as CD1 and explain to the Dr taking the tests what happened. Otherwise I shouldn´t worry too much, it just isn´t an exact science.

I have to take Clomid on CD3 of this cycle. I was going to take it tomorrow, as I thought yesterday was CD1... but after reading what other girls had said (I posted this question on the October testers thread) I will wait until I get full flow with bright red blood to consider CD1 (maybe it will be later on today or tomorrow. 
Thanks for the help and good luck trying to figure it out also! I tend to get confused about the right day.... good luck! :flower:


----------



## readyformore

The first day that you need to use a tampon or pad is considered cd1. At least according to my RE. If it's after 7pm, it's counted as the next day.


----------



## inaru816

wana b a mom said:


> Hello Ladies :wave:
> 
> When do you start counting the first day of your cycle? when you start spotting? , when you have brown discharge? when you have full red blood flow?
> 
> thanks!! :thumbup:


According to my regular OB/GYN and my specialist, the first day of your cycle is the first day you see any blood. Spotting counts. Even if AF appears at 11p it is still considered Day 1.


----------



## readyformore

inaru816 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies :wave:
> 
> When do you start counting the first day of your cycle? when you start spotting? , when you have brown discharge? when you have full red blood flow?
> 
> thanks!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> According to my regular OB/GYN and my specialist, the first day of your cycle is the first day you see any blood. Spotting counts. Even if AF appears at 11p it is still considered Day 1.Click to expand...

It must differ according to different docs. :dohh: That's not at all what I was told.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

My Dr. told me exactly what readyformore posted...cd1 is the first day of full blood requiring use of a tampon or sanitary napkin. Spotting is more of a ramp up to the real deal


----------



## hockey24

My doc says first day of full flow - that requires a tampon. If it happens after 4pm, then the following day is considered the first flow day. 

Very interesting what different docs say!


----------



## Jodes2011

I class CD1 when i start to get red blood and have to start using a tampon and time doesnt matter to me. If it comes on Monday it comes on Monday but thats just me :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

I've always been confused with this and have asked a few GP's and a female fertility Dr here in London. Most GP's / RE's will say that CD1 is as ready has stated above - first day of full flow. The fertilty Dr I spoke to said the same but she pointed out that the spotting is an important criteria for what may be going on during the LP, so for example if your LP is a bit short and there is spotting that would be a sign that something is out of whack. For most blood work CD1 is simply first day of full flow. 

gosh, isn't it amazing the number of things we have to worry about and try to figure out :wacko: 

good luck with the clomid!


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you all for the responses!
This IS confusing:wacko: I wonder why no body can agree to a particular theory.... makes thing so much more complicating for us... oh well..

this is what I am going to do: I took Clomid last cycle on day 5. Doctor said this cycle make it sooner: CD3. So.... according to my body (full blood today :happydance:finally) I will take Comid on Thursday or CD3. If the spotting/brown discharge that started on Sunday is indeed considered my period, then it is as if this cycle I took Clomid on CD5 (oh well!) either or, I don't think it would be too late to take it. 

My doctor had told me that brown discharge is considered a period but asking around and even what other doctors say I am going to go with: cycle 1 is first day of full flow.

Thank you all ladies! I hope this bit of information helped others as confused as I am :flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

oh one more question, if someone out there knows: I am new to taking my temp. When your period is approaching, your temp drops or your temp drops after you get your period?

*thank you ladies!!*


----------



## sumatwsimit

i count cd1 the first day of red blood.

temp tends to drop as AF is approaching.


----------



## wana b a mom

oh ok.... that makes sense... so temp dropping is the warning that AF is coming. Thanks!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I go by actual flow (red blood flow). Spotting is just a heads up to me. :D (oh and this is what my OB said to go by.)


----------



## Natsby

For me too today is day one, which as i have my bloods booked for Thursday is a good thing as it will be cd3 which is perfect. Still spent day in a blue funk because af showed, but who doesn´t?


----------



## readyformore

My temp drops prior to the start of my period. Unless I'm using progesterone. My temps remain up with that.


----------



## wana b a mom

Natsby said:


> For me too today is day one, which as i have my bloods booked for Thursday is a good thing as it will be cd3 which is perfect. Still spent day in a blue funk because af showed, but who doesn´t?

what blood tests do you have to get done? 

I have the clomid ready for tomorrow am. This time I am SURE it will work :thumbup:


----------



## dodgercpkl

HAH! I'm joining you ladies in today as CD1! Wooh! for cycle buddies! :)


----------



## wana b a mom

dodgercpkl said:


> HAH! I'm joining you ladies in today as CD1! Wooh! for cycle buddies! :)

good luck this cycle dodgercpkl!!!! :thumbup:


----------

